# Michigan "Whitetail Acres" Trail Classic Winners



## GT_Racer (Feb 26, 2003)

Justin McLain should have been male open, not fixed pins.


----------



## Julie H. (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry about this error. On the registration form, the class marked was for fixed pins. I believe we are going to need to change the style of the registration forms next year to avoid some confusion.


----------



## GT_Racer (Feb 26, 2003)

OK. He didn't finish in the top anyway. I just didn't want to take away from the other fixed pin guys. Thanks.


----------



## Julie H. (Jun 9, 2014)

*Above - Picture of Brad Loudenbeck, who was the winner of the G5 bow.

Also pictured above is part of the crew putting this shoot together along with the G5 bow winner. From left to right: Bill Rhines (owner of Whitetail Acres), Brad Loudenbeck (winner of bow), Mark Ritchie, and Kurt Halder. Not pictured is Julie Halder and Dave Rosenbalm.

We would like to thank everyone for being so patient with us. This was the first shoot we have ever organized and there were a lot of questions that had come up that we had not anticipated. We try to do right by everyone and now that we have one year under our belt, feel we can be more prepared for next year's event.

It was very nice meeting all of you. The archery world has a great bunch of people.*


----------



## Julie H. (Jun 9, 2014)

I finally got the last two pictures uploaded. Here is a picture of some guys doing the 100 yard long shot, and their results in the moose.

Below are the final results and the paybacks for the various classes. Thank you everyone for coming out.

Michigan "Whitetail Acres" Trail Classic - August 16 & 17, 2014 

Name Class Gender Score X Payout  
Julie Halder Fixed Pins Female 344 8 $20 
Tasha Blodgett Fixed Pins Female 343 9 

Bob Baird Fixed Pins Male 353 8 $64 
Scott Everett Fixed Pins Male 349 11 $48 
Ivan Kobluv Fixed Pins Male 347 6 $32 
Wayne Mills Fixed Pins Male 343 6 $16 
Justin McLain Fixed Pins Male 339 11 
Daniel Mills Fixed Pins Male 334 11 
Levi VanSyckle Fixed Pins Male 324 8 
Landen VanSyckle Fixed Pins Male 312 8 
Steve Koch Fixed Pins Male 309 3 
Chad Carr Fixed Pins Male 307 5 
Andrew Wood Fixed Pins Male 286 4 
Jacob Patrick Fixed Pins Male 282 0 
Shaun Patrick Fixed Pins Male 280 1 
Jake Gross Fixed Pins Male 274 5 
Dustin Crafton Fixed Pins Male 253 2 
John Personett Fixed Pins Male No Score 

Cindy Pires Open Female 354 15 $40 
Mikey McGhee Open Female 345 11 
Krystal McGhee Open Female 330 8 
Joan Schultes Open Female 300 4 

Bo Davis Open Male 369 16 $70 
Jason Warner Open Male 365 13 $42 
Darrin Fogg Open Male 364 12 $28 
Mike Otto Open Male 357 14 
Scott Purr Open Male 347 11 
Devin Wilcox Open Male 343 10 
Bert Caverly Open Male 337 9 
Vince Schultes Open Male 329 6 
Kelly TenBrink Open Male 327 11 
Todd Johnston Open Male 321 10 
Tad Ledhart Open Male 320 9 
Troy Martin Open Male 285 5 
Kevin TenBrink Open Male 274 3 
Paul Curmi Open Male 273 2 

Mark Ritchie Pro Male 387 23 $60 
Sammy Conklin Pro Male 384 19 $40 
Tim Checkeroski Pro Male 380 16 
Kurt Halder Pro Male 376 15 
Jon Geer Pro Male 374 17 
Kevin McLain Pro Male 364 15 
Andrew O Neil Pro Male 358 13 
Chris Stiff Pro Male 344 9 
Andrew Rogers Pro Male 324 4 
Greg Gronley Pro Male 315 9 

Jason Morton Pro Fixed Pins Male No Score 
Jeff Smothers Pro Fixed Pins Male No Score 

Marlin Harding Senior Fixed Pins Male 369 14 $50 
Fran Kephart Senior Fixed Pins Male 364 9 
Rocky Schonfelder Senior Fixed Pins Male 323 4 
Roger Saddler Senior Fixed Pins Male 321 5 
Brad Loudenbeck Senior Fixed Pins Male 300 9 

Cynthia Wilkinson Senior Open Female 329 9 

Carl Losinger Senior Open Male 342 5 $30 
Parry Russell Senior Open Male No Score 
Donald Wilkinson Senior Open Male 389 19 

Paul DePovier Senior Pro Male 372 13 $20 
Jeffrey Hunt Senior Pro Male 363 14 

Jerry Tesch Super Senior Fixed Male 376 13 $20 
Gregory Baird Super Senior Fixed Male 352 12 

Lora Smith Super Senior Open Female 342 9 $10 

Mike Lifford Super Senior Open Male 338 7 $30 
Larry Martin Super Senior Open Male 336 10 
John Smith Super Senior Open Male 328 9 

Jeremy Pires Traditional Male 271 1 $10 

Ostin Wilcox Youth 10-12 Male 363 13 

Chance Warner Youth 9 & Under Male 324 4 

68 shooters


----------

